# Diamond Resorts Hawaii Collection.



## wildimaginations

I just bought into 30,000 points in Maui.  We got it for $87k.  Did I get a good deal??  

I don't know if I did.  We have 7 days to cancel.  Should I stay in or should I cancel??


----------



## amycurl

No, you didn't. Cancel now while you still can and read, read, read. So that when you are ready to buy, you'll *know* it's a good deal. And welcome to TUG!


----------



## wildimaginations

amycurl said:


> No, you didn't. Cancel now while you still can and read, read, read. So that when you are ready to buy, you'll *know* it's a good deal. And welcome to TUG!


What should I read?  We read everything that was in the contract and the only thing that concerned us was the annual dues.  I was comfortable with what it provided.  The only thing we don't know is how many points it will cost to use it on cruises, rental cars, plane tickets, etc.  Apparently, it's very expensive to get into the Hawaiian collection through Diamond Resorts.  I have seen someone try to book a reservation through DRI and they couldn't get anything through their US collection points.  But the salesman showed us his Hawaiian collection account and he was able to pull up all kinds of reservations.  

Please tell me why you feel that I didn't get a good deal?  Originally, the contract the salesman tried to sell to us costs around $300k but we were able to get for less than half the cost.

Do you own a timeshare?  And if you do, can you tell me what it is and with what company is it with?  We would like to know so that we can be better informed.

Thanks


----------



## Chilcotin

*Read the TUG MARKETPLACE*



wildimaginations said:


> I just bought into 30,000 points in Maui.  We got it for $87k.  Did I get a good deal??
> 
> I don't know if I did.  We have 7 days to cancel.  Should I stay in or should I cancel??



Look in the TUG Marketplace...it looks like you overpaid by $86,999.
Here is an example.

http://tug2.com/TimeshareMarketplac...tingGUID=82aa5a4b-e0f7-4613-85fd-d3909e89c0b9

Yes you can buy timeshares for $1.

Rescind while you can and learn on TUG.

Full disclosure: I have bought all of my timeshares on the resale market including the Tug Marketplace.


----------



## Chilcotin

This is a good thread to read explaining about developer versus resale purchases.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=215883&highlight=hilton+lemonade


----------



## RuralEngineer

*Resale vs Developer*

Your GOLD loyalty benefits will never be worth $86,999.


----------



## wildimaginations

Chilcotin said:


> Look in the TUG Marketplace...it looks like you overpaid by $86,999.
> Here is an example.
> 
> http://tug2.com/TimeshareMarketplac...tingGUID=82aa5a4b-e0f7-4613-85fd-d3909e89c0b9
> 
> Yes you can buy timeshares for $1.
> 
> Rescind while you can and learn on TUG.
> 
> Full disclosure: I have bought all of my timeshares on the resale market including the Tug Marketplace.



Thanks for your help.  After looking through some of the links, I know now exactly what I could've done with my $86k.  I will rescind my contract tomorrow.

One more issue I have and maybe you can help me with this one.  I currently have one that gets me 2500 points annually under the US collection.  How do I get out of that plan?  Do I just simply stop paying the annual dues and walk away or is there another way out?  

Thanks for opening my eyes.


----------



## pedro47

wildimaginations said:


> Thanks for your help.  After looking through some of the links, I know now exactly what I could've done with my $86k.  I will rescind my contract tomorrow.
> 
> One more issue I have and maybe you can help me with this one.  I currently have one that gets me 2500 points annually under the US collection.  How do I get out of that plan?  Do I just simply stop paying the annual dues and walk away or is there another way out?
> 
> Thanks for opening my eyes.



You need to do it today. Your days are counting. This is my opinion only.


----------



## presley

wildimaginations said:


> Thanks for your help.  After looking through some of the links, I know now exactly what I could've done with my $86k.  I will rescind my contract tomorrow.
> 
> One more issue I have and maybe you can help me with this one.  I currently have one that gets me 2500 points annually under the US collection.  How do I get out of that plan?  Do I just simply stop paying the annual dues and walk away or is there another way out?
> 
> Thanks for opening my eyes.



Yes, get out of the new purchase immediately.  After you are done with that, you can ask questions about buying resale.

I don't know much about Diamond, other than owners seem to post frequently about how they are getting less and less and that Diamond removes benefits during resale.  If you want out of your 2500 point contract, you can walk away, but you will get a hit on your credit report.  You can try to give it away.  Or, you can pay a relief company to take it off of your hands.  Other Diamond owners may know if it is possible to give back to the resort.


----------



## kalima

*Wow!*

Rescind is my opinion!....you can buy Hawaii Collection resale points for a small amount or quite often even free!...Resale points will only let you use in the collection you belong to and will not be a member of The Club....BUT...what a lot of people have done is to buy a bunch of resale (free probably) and then buy half of that amount with Diamond and they will bring them into the Club so you can use them globally....They do not advertise this fact of course and the salesmen will lie to you....Please go on to the Diamond Members Facebook page where you will find lots of us other Diamond owners.... There are lots of happy owners as well as disgruntled owners...you will get a fair review I think....I am a small points member in Hawaii Collection & I am in the process of getting a resale week from a Diamond member who 'wants out'.


----------



## rickandcindy23

I would much rather buy a mandatory Staroptions Westin Ka'anapali Oceanfront unit on the resale market than anything Diamond has to sell.  

I like the Westin, and the fees are not all that terrible.  I mean, when you consider a hotel room on Maui (Marriott or Hyatt) is about $300 per night to get any kind of view.  In comparison, a 2 bedroom with fees of $2,500 or so is not bad, and it can be locked off into two weeks.  You would save 75% buying the Westin.


----------



## artringwald

Even through a brick and mortar timeshare reseller, you can get a deluxe ocean view week at Ka'anapali Beach Club for $5K.

http://timeshareresaleshawaii.com/#/listings?resortCode=EKB

We enjoy staying at Ka'anapali Beach Club and the Point at Poipu, the two Hawaiian resorts that are in the Hawaii Collection. However, even with 30,000 points it wouldn't be enough to book a 2 bedroom ocean front for 2 weeks at either location. You could buy 2 weeks at either location a spend much less in maintenance fees that the fees you'd spend for 30,000 points. DRI points are just about always a bad deal.


----------



## TUGBrian

sweet chocolate baby jesus we are glad you found us in time, you just saved more than $80 thousand dollars!


----------



## johnrsrq

TUGBrian said:


> sweet chocolate baby jesus we are glad you found us in time, you just saved more than $80 thousand dollars!



sweet chocolate baby jesus- never heard that before- terrific  :whoopie:

to the OP: some of your fellow Diamond members will troll through Hawaii wish weeks (on TUG classifieds) and may certainly be able to confirm a week or more on Mauii for other members- much less expensively.


----------



## rickandcindy23

> sweet chocolate baby jesus



I wonder if Wilton makes a mold for that one.


----------



## dougp26364

artringwald said:


> Even through a brick and mortar timeshare reseller, you can get a deluxe ocean view week at Ka'anapali Beach Club for $5K.
> 
> http://timeshareresaleshawaii.com/#/listings?resortCode=EKB
> 
> We enjoy staying at Ka'anapali Beach Club and the Point at Poipu, the two Hawaiian resorts that are in the Hawaii Collection. However, even with 30,000 points it wouldn't be enough to book a 2 bedroom ocean front for 2 weeks at either location. You could buy 2 weeks at either location a spend much less in maintenance fees that the fees you'd spend for 30,000 points. DRI points are just about always a bad deal.



It's less than 30,000 points for two weeks at KBC. I have two reservations now, one for 7 night and another for 8 nights to less than 29,000 points. The 7 night reservation is just under 12,000 points. The extra night on the other reservation cost us significantly but, I had the points to burn and I like having a unit all day on departure day when our departure flight leaves late.

I believe if I were going to look for something on the resale market, I'd look for a deeded week and stay away from trust points. Resale trust points, as I understand it, are only good for resorts within the trust and can't be easily exchanged through an exchange company, if they can be exchanged at all. Deeded weeks can either be used for stays at the resort the week is deeded at or used to exchange for times you can't get to Hawaii.


----------



## gjw007

I also voice that you need to rescind now.  How sure are you that you want a diamond resort as there are others resorts out there and while I like kbc, there may be others you will like better as there are things I dont like about kbc as well.  I dont own in the hawaii collection and was told the same thing, that I couldnt get in there if I didnt own there.  Understand I was staying there with my ownership in the us collection (club membership).  I went back to the unit after the sales meeting and found plenty of availability for the times I would travel.  Granted these times are not the super high seasons when school is out but far from being abolutely no availability, there was plenty if you did a little planning.

Rescind, spend a few months learning about timeshares before making a purchase if you decide to make a purchase.  The money saved buying resale exceed the few loyalty benefits you get when you pay full freight.  

Dont buy timeshares for the loyalty benefits or for car, cruise or airline exchanges (there are times of exceptions but they are beyond this discussion).  Even the loyalty benefits are more costly through the club than paying cash to the vendor.  For example, they will tell that gold membership get 30% more benefit increase over basic membership, what they fail to tell you is that while you pay 16 cents per point in the hawaii collection (14.1 in the us collection) you get back at most from the exchange is 8 or 9 cents (platium gets 10 cents) plus in some cases you also pay a processing charge.  The use of your points for anything but rooms is a money loser.

Is your 2500 points in the club (did you buy from diamond or resale), if from diamond, you have a membersip in interval international and while they are off peak periods, you can get some great weekly stays at great rates.


----------



## artringwald

dougp26364 said:


> It's less than 30,000 points for two weeks at KBC. I have two reservations now, one for 7 night and another for 8 nights to less than 29,000 points. The 7 night reservation is just under 12,000 points. The extra night on the other reservation cost us significantly but, I had the points to burn and I like having a unit all day on departure day when our departure flight leaves late.
> 
> I believe if I were going to look for something on the resale market, I'd look for a deeded week and stay away from trust points. Resale trust points, as I understand it, are only good for resorts within the trust and can't be easily exchanged through an exchange company, if they can be exchanged at all. Deeded weeks can either be used for stays at the resort the week is deeded at or used to exchange for times you can't get to Hawaii.



KBC can be less than 30,000, but only if you want a 1 bedroom. A 2 bedroom is 15,500/week. If you want a 2 bedroom oceanfront it's 44,000/week.  The Point at Poipu is 15,500/week for ocean front. Not too long ago a TUG member gave away a deeded week at P@P and even paid the closing and transfer costs.


----------



## b2bailey

Came back to this thread to see whether the OP has updated us with news of successful rescission. I was in 'sticker shock' to learn someone would pay THAT much for a points ownership.


----------



## dougp26364

artringwald said:


> KBC can be less than 30,000, but only if you want a 1 bedroom. A 2 bedroom is 15,500/week. If you want a 2 bedroom oceanfront it's 44,000/week.  The Point at Poipu is 15,500/week for ocean front. Not too long ago a TUG member gave away a deeded week at P@P and even paid the closing and transfer costs.



I wasn't thinking about the 2 bedroom units. I actually forget they have those since we prefer the deluxe ocean front view and the 2 bedroom's are all in the back with the exception of the penthouse suites.


----------



## TJALB

*Transfer of ownership for deeded week*

Im at the end of the closing process for 1 week at KBC Hawaii collection. Included in the sale is the 2014 week.  The person at the title company told me it's very likely that DRI will not complete the transfer in time for me to get the 2014 week.  She said DRI is very slow processing deeded sales.  Does anyone have experience with this? If so, I would appreciate any advice or help.


----------



## artringwald

TJALB said:


> Im at the end of the closing process for 1 week at KBC Hawaii collection. Included in the sale is the 2014 week.  The person at the title company told me it's very likely that DRI will not complete the transfer in time for me to get the 2014 week.  She said DRI is very slow processing deeded sales.  Does anyone have experience with this? If so, I would appreciate any advice or help.



They will usually take all of the 30 days before relinquishing their ROFR. If the 2014 MF's aren't paid in full, the deed will get registered in your name, but the resort will not transfer ownership, and won't notify anyone to tell them why. If the closing company does not stay on top of things and follow up, you may not be able to use the 2014 week.


----------



## presley

artringwald said:


> They will usually take all of the 30 days before relinquishing their ROFR. If the 2014 MF's aren't paid in full, the deed will get registered in your name, but the resort will not transfer ownership, and won't notify anyone to tell them why. If the closing company does not stay on top of things and follow up, you may not be able to use the 2014 week.



In addition to those delays, 2014 will just about be over by the time you have your membership.  It is likely that the rest of the year will already be booked up.  It could already be booked up right now.


----------



## Smudge

TJALB said:


> Im at the end of the closing process for 1 week at KBC Hawaii collection. Included in the sale is the 2014 week.  The person at the title company told me it's very likely that DRI will not complete the transfer in time for me to get the 2014 week.  She said DRI is very slow processing deeded sales.  Does anyone have experience with this? If so, I would appreciate any advice or help.



Once escrow closes and the deed has been recorded, DRI is currently taking another 90 to 120 days to process the transfer of ownership.


----------



## kalima

*me too!*

I am also 'buying' a resale deeded week from another member....I figure that I will just lose the 2014 week but if by miracle chance it all gets dealt with quicker then I will just try and rent out the week this year. Are you getting the 1 bed or the 2 bed that was listed? My closing will take longer as I am in Canada and have some more hoops to jump through


----------



## TheWizz

To echo what others have said, I'd recommend you do a good bit of research before buying DRI (or others resale) if your main goal is to vaca in Hawaii.  There are LOTS of options, but each one has one or more caveats when buying resale.  Back in the day (say 5+ years ago), one could buy certain deeded Sunterra>DRI weeks and pay $2995 and convert them to Club Points and have full access to all DRI resorts at the (I believe) 10 mo. period out.  I've never really had any issues with getting nice stays at Maui and Kauai w/ DRI (and similar for Hawaii and Oahu for Hilton).

Sadly, those days w/ DRI are gone  and now they make you buy I believe a minimum of 2K Trust Points to convert legacy deeded resorts to The Club as well.  But the key there, is read reviews from other TUGGERs that have done this and if you decide to go the DRI route, you'd need to buy some DRI deeded weeks *first*.  But given the current state of DRI, I'd recommend you look at some of the other TS companies before diving in.  If the rules that exists today for DRI were in place 7+ years ago when I got involved with DRI, I never would have.  MFs for Trust Points has been growing at a much faster rate than deeded weeks MFs.  

So bottom line is RESCIND ASAP; then take your family's interests and desires for vacas and compare that to all the different timeshare companies and see what's the best match for you and your family.  Good luck and welcome to TUG.


----------

